
Google Launches Real-Time Search - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/12/07/google-real-time-search/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=981902>

It's the same link but with different munging and more comments. I've flagged
this one because it's redundant, even thought the URL dup logic didn't find
it.

